# Spending some Tax refund $$$



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Guys/Gals, I need some help/advice. I am getting a nice chunk of change in 2 weeks from Uncle Sam (the same guy I work for), and I wanted to know, if you HAD the money, what new rod/reel outfit would you purchase?

I am hoping this post brings lots of advice/info. If you have a preferred vendor to purchase from, that would be helpful as well.

Oh yeah, I'm moving to Pensacola, FL in April (first week), for shore duty at the "AB" schoolhouse. I'm going to try to get some training done in between fishing LOL

Anyway, please, let me know what kinds of outfits you think are "ideal". I don't have anything for "heavy" fishing... just a couple of open bails I bought from the exchange... so that's more of what I'm looking for (something heavy duty, or at least medium).


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Are you going to surf fish,pier fishing or fish off the fantail of 90,000 tons of steel? 
Are you looking to spend $100 on a reel-rod combo or $400?
Spining reel or conventional reel? 
Unless your shark fishing, you can get by with 14-17# line on that area. www.basspro-shops.com http://www.cabelas.com/? 
Both these online dealers have good selections and you can browse thru the sites to get and idea of the cost. http://www.halfhitch.com/ is just east of you and carry a wide selection of surf gear.
Are you worried about hurricanes?


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

I think $200 is a fair amount, and I'm trying to see what I can get from that, based on what the everyday fisherman recommends. Anyone can go online to cabelas and browse, but I don't know exactly what I should want, what works well in certain situations, etc...

Anyway, no, hurricanes don't scare me. I plan on doing mostly shore/pier fishing, and will do a majority of that (I'm sure) on base... unless it's totally restricted.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Spin surf rod---Penn biggame surffisher MH-79.99 and calebas salt striker 310/20--69.99

conventional--penn biggame convenional surffisher H 11'3"--84.99 I ahve this rod riged with a shakespere tidewater tw50a-- 49.99 but if i had the $ a Penn 525 would be my choice.

course there a meny conbinations of rods for differant situations. A 9' rod for casting spoons and such is something to always to have on hand.


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I was actually looking at the 525 earlier today. LOL I am thinking more and more about getting 2 rods, one 8' and another one 10 or so for casting out some bigger bait.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I personally would stp them both up a foot. that casting rod needs to be stout enough so you can caast to that wandering tarpon and I love my 11 footer for huckin bait!!  I do also have a 8 footer for casting for spanish and blues.  good luck on your choices


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Well, we'll definitely have to get together when I get my butt down there in FL. I am trying to get those rod/reel combos prior to gettin gto FL. 

DO you know of a good place to get a cast net? I have a "baby" 8' one, and I know I need to "upgrade"... Any advice? I'm going to need some schooling on throwing a bigger one as well. LOL


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Watch where you throw the net on base. I went through 2 nets (one through my own stupidity) throwing the net along the sea wall between the fire station and the gym. Lots of snags, rocks, debris in there. On the base I would walk the beach and sight cast for pinfish or off the wall at the pier across from Recruiting School for schools of mullet. There are some BIG flounder off those piers, by the way.


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Shoeless, you talking from experience I take it? Where are the piers at on base? The road that leads from "E" barracks, then the enlisted club/medical/dental/marine school houses, ends by a coast guard patrol boat area, THAT is the only place I've been to on base, and had LOADS of fun while there.

Hook me up with the good info!!!


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

There is a coast guard compound on the base near the softball fields. Anywhere along the beach there will produce for you. The piers are at the end of the road that dental is on. I think that is East Ave. You will usually see people fishing there. There is a Marine school to the left when you come down the road. Behind that is a tug berth area that has some great snapper fishing along the walls. Get some DOA shrimps and drag 'em slow. A guy I was in school with caught a nice sized octopus there on a jig. It sucked the wall on the way up and he couldn't move it. Lots of trout to be caught as well, along with cuda and spanish macks. You'll have a blast.


----------

